# Teenage members



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Im tired of being the youngest member lol! But, seriously how would you guys feel about me inviting a couple of teenagers to the site? Im not trying to ruin what we have going on here, but I think adding some younger members may be benefitial to the site as well as the breed. What do you think?


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

i think its a great idea im 20 so i think having some younger memebers would be awesome!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm only 18, so I wouldnt mind as long as there not the kids that say, oh my pitbull is bigger and could kick your dogs ***


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Bunch of youngins!

I think its great provided they abide by the rules. These forums are a great way to educate the younger generation and hopefully they in turn will educate the people around them and so on and so forth.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

You bring em on! the young ones hold the key to the future of the breed


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Im 20 and think as long as people who approach the boards approach it with respect for others and the willingness to learn and arent just here to brag about their own indevours, is awesome. Age doesnt matter to me, as long as you follow the rules.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Go for it! It's always good to hear how young minds think now a days.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

im only 21 lol, youngsters are good, but they need to be respectful, and listen to what we have to say. and who knows they may knw some tricks we dont, just bare in mind, that if they come with attitude, the veterens will get on them lol..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm fine with it as long as they respect the rules.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Alright cool... So its pretty much okay as long as they show respect, right?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

fa shooo


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

GSD Bulldog is only 15 or 16 and I think she's one smart cookie. She's not around much anymore, but I love reading her posts when she's active on the site.

Age ain't no big thang!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

NesOne said:


> Go for it! It's always good to hear how young minds think now a days.


You already forgot old man? HAHAHAHA:roll: Had to....


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Alright I have invited a couple of my peers to the site. I can't promise how active they will be, however I can promise respect and "proper" grammar.


----------

